# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Humillar a los nuevos

## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Escribo este post porque me gustaría saber la opinión de todos respecto a un tema que me preocupa bastante.

En este post,

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=16375

Akolon hizo una pregunta: ¿ Donde puede aprender este efecto? Noten la diferencia a preguntar : ¿ cual es el truco?

Muchas gente que supuestamente es importante en el foro porque lleva mucho tiempo aquí aprovechó la oportunidad pasa sumarse al hilo... pero no para ayudarle, sino para como es habitual, mofarse de él.

Lamentablemente mi primera reacción fué borrar los mensajes en cuestión porque no aportaban nada positivo al hilo pero situaciones como esta se repiten a diario en el foro.

No creo que se entienda la regla de no revelar los "secretos". Si alguien pregunta donde aprender determinado efecto, por más profano que nos parezca ¿no les parece bien poder indicarles el camino?

Si alguien se toma la molestia de buscar en internet un foro, registrarse, usar el buscador, formular una pregunta y está dispuesto a seguir investigando por la ruta que le indiquen ¿ no nos demuestra esto suficiente interés en la magia como para indicarles el camino? 

Si no es así ¿ que mas hay que pedirles para dar una mano o un consejo? ¿cuando estaremos satisfechos en saber que esta persona se "merece" nuestra ayuda?

Pero además de estas reflexiones sobre cuando esta bien dar un consejo a alguien ( en este caso mi opinión es que si hay que dar este consejo tal como hizo Andrelý) me pregunto que mecanismo psicológico empuja a las mismas personas a participar en todos los hilos donde "huelen" a alguien que es "nuevo" para humillarlo públicamente ¿ que necesidad hay de hacer esto?

Pregunto: ¿Si no nos parece que esta persona merezca nuestra ayuda no es mejor no participar en ese hilo? ¿ es necesario escribir en el para burlarnos de él?

Estoy muy interesado en saber vuestra opinión al respecto, la de todo el foro. Seguro que hay mucha gente que puede decirnos como se sintió cuando se rieron de sus posts y por otro lado los que normalmente participan en esta clases de hilos nos pueden explicar sus motivos para sus mensajes.

----------


## letang

Estoy contigo Mariano, yo también lo he notado, y como tú dices, precisamente de personas a las que se le considera muy importantes.

Alguna que otra vez lo he comentado, incluso en algún caso especial como el de Autis, en el que había una avalancha masiva en su contra.

Pero por dar ese beneficio de la duda o simplemente comportarme adecuadamente, alguno tuvo que hacer la gracia de decir que yo voy "de caballero de brillante armadura" o de que "si estoy muy cariñoso".

Pues eso, algunos ya lo hemos dicho varias veces. Espero que esta vez, que las palabras vienen "de arriba" se tengan un poco más en cuenta.
Antes que escribir borderíos o sarcasmos, mejor no escribir nada.

Los borderíos de coña y los sarcasmos sólo entre los que nos conocemos. Con los nuevos no se puede coger esa confianza porque da muy mala imagen del foro, y entiendo la postura de Mariano, que puede ver cómo su foro, que es parte de su negocio, está cogiendo un tinte de "borderío" que no le es nada conveniente.


Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias por compartir tu opinión Letang.

Antes de que seguir con el tema quiero aclarar que esto no tiene nada que ver con el "negocio".

Mi negocio va ir igual de bien o mal haya o no haya este tipo de respuestas, lo creo sinceramente. 

A mi simplemente como persona cada vez que veo que hay gente que hace uso de su "poder","fuerza" o posición para hacer sentir mal a otros me dan ganas de romper algo, realmente me siento muy mal y me da vergüenza ajena. Mi mujer es testigo de como me pongo cada vez que leo un post de este estilo.

----------


## h0ax

Yo he estado en otros foros y he si moderador de estos (ninguno relaccionado con la magia). El caso es la educacion tanto por quien pregunta como por parte de cualquiera que postee.
Si es cierto que la gente del foro se llega a cansar de que entren usuairos preguntando por "el truco" y que tras 20 veces de lo mismo actuen de esa manera..
Pero este es un foro de libre acceso y cualquiera se puede registrar (no hay que responder preguntas ni nada parecido).
En fin, que no me enroyo más.. como medida (drastica) estan los ban para quiene no demuestren educacion (o asi era de donde yo vengo).
Aqui por lo que he leido no os gusta ese tema (mas bien pq no encontre ninguna lista debaneados ni amenazas con esa medida) pero quizas deberias de instaurala.
Solo es una opinion

----------


## rofman

Estoy muy deacuerdo!!!

yo mismo cuando entre hace ya como 1 año más o menos, entré con mal pie, preguntando por unos "trucos", para nada mi intención era que se me revelaran pero si que me "guiaran" para poder aprenderlo.

Mucha gente "atacó" (despues al cabo del tiempo me dí cuenta que no era un ataque si no el estar cansado de los "caza-trucos"), y otros me guiaron, aquí sigo leyendo algunos libros, mirando unos DVD, y comprando unas cosillas de las cuales algunas casi ni las he probado por falta de tiempo, hay que dedicarle muchas horas a esto para que se salgan bien las cosas.

Bueno que me pierdo :P

Pues eso que es cierto que hay que saber darle una 2ª oportunidad a los profanos como yo, que entramos con ilusion y que muchos de ellos ya no vuelven despues de algunas respuestas.

Abogo por la cordura y por el civismo para que entre todos nos convirtamos en una grandisima familia (más aún quiero decir) donde podamos hablar de nuestras grandes aficiones como es la magia y poder conocernos. Aquí entramos a pasar el rato, a divertirnos y a olvidarnos de otras cosas de fuera.


Bueno creo que me he enrollado mucho y no he dicho nada :(

Así que resumiendo: Apoyo la moción.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Voy a hacer un poco de "Abogado del diablo" y voy a defenter el "ataque a los nuevos"  :117: 

Lo primero que quiero indicar es que los ataques "ofensivos" no los veo burla a esas personas, sino una defensa de los magos por salvaguardar el knowhow para que no caiga en malas manos.

El problema reside en saber distinguir realmente "quien es esa persona" y "que quiere".
-¿Quiere aprender?
-¿Quiere senrillamente aprenderlo para reventar a un mago que se lo ha hecho?
-Cree en duendes y los busca aquí?

He visto post de Magos (que con el tiempo se ha demostrado ser "buenos") que han empezado con mal pié sencillamente porque su primer post era "Hola, he visto este video, me gustaría saber donde aprenderlo". Mal por nuestra parte por creer que es un profano y mal por su parte por no haberse leido bien las normas.

Así que el problema reside sobretodo en la carta de presentación por parte de los "bienvenidos". Por defecto (y por defensa) se tiende a juzgar a la baja (me incluyo). Total, que por mucha norma, hay nuevos que se le olvida presentarse y entra cual toro en la paza pero contra 7 toreros estoque en riste  :117: 

Creo que debería imponerse alguna norma más severa al registro. Ejemplo de la Dama, que me parece perfecto, y otro ejemplo es en algunos foros, donde "el área secreta" es todo el foro menos el primer post, llamado "Presentación" donde se obliga al bienvenido a presentarse, y si se dá el visto bueno, se le permite acceder a todo el foro.

Resumiendo
*Que se imponga la presentación de los nuevos y una vez aceptada por los moderadores, que se les de acceso a toda magiapotagia.*

Gracias.

----------


## letang

> los ataques "ofensivos" no los veo burla a esas personas, sino una defensa de los magos por salvaguardar el knowhow para que no caiga en malas manos.


Que vengan de manos de un profesional que tema por el pan que se echa a la boca todavía sería comprensible, pero el caso es que esos ataques muchas veces vienen de chavalines que ni se han terminado el Canuto ni han pisado un escenario en su vida, pero como ven que "los importantes" lo hacen, pues echan un par de frases "no son trucos, son juegos" "estás destrozando la magia" o alguna de esas frases hechas con las que saben que van a quedar bien y, si pueden, alguna pullita también.

Esos mismo que cada dos por tres ven el apocalipsis en una página que revela secretos (Cómo las habrán encontrado, oh wait...) y proclaman revoluciones "entre todos podemos pararlo", "podemos mandarle emails a ese webmaster, que es un impresentable" "podemos denunciarlo al tribunal de Bruselas y pedir cadena perpetua para él".

De hecho, los profesionales nunca pierden el tiempo ni se preocupan de estas cosas, porque saben lo que hay y saben que eso no es tan preocupante como muchos lo pintan.



> El problema reside en saber distinguir realmente "quien es esa persona" y "que quiere".
> -¿Quiere aprender?
> -¿Quiere senrillamente aprenderlo para reventar a un mago que se lo ha hecho?
> -Cree en duendes y los busca aquí?


Pues esto quizá no lo sepas nunca. Quien quiere una respuesta responderá que quiere aprender porque quiere dedicarse a esto. Si lo que quiere es jod**a otro mago y lo confiesa, sabe que no va a conseguir nada, así que preguntar esto es una tontería, es como esa pregunta en el test cuando viajas a América "¿iene intención de matar al presidente?".
Entonces dirás que eso se intuye por sus comentarios y tal, pero aquí aparece de nuevo la subjetividad y el problema que comentas después, que por comentarios desafortunados te haces perfiles equivocados.



> Así que el problema reside sobretodo en la carta de presentación por parte de los "bienvenidos". Por defecto (y por defensa) se tiende a juzgar a la baja (me incluyo). Total, que por mucha norma, hay nuevos que se le olvida presentarse y entra cual toro en la paza pero contra 7 toreros estoque en riste


¿Y no recuerdas unos cuantos casos en los que un forero se registra, se presenta, accede a una sección, hace una pregunta, y como el mensaje de presentación no cuenta en su contador de mensajes, se le recrimina directamente? Como aparece un solo mensaje la gente dice "es tu primer mensaje y ya estás preguntando esto...", "primero preséntate en la sección correspondiente..."
Cuando el forero aclara que ya se ha presentado, no hay disculpas ni nada por el estilo, como mucho justificaciones "es que hay muchos que..." y en muchas ocasiones es el propio nuevo el que tiene que justificarse "lo siento si os he molestado, pero ya me he presentado antes".

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ricky Berlin.

Somos algo desmedidos en ocasiones, pero, como ya hemos hablado en muchos mensajes del foro, es una especie de defensa. Si se recomienda un material a alguien, alguien de quien no sabemos nada, puede que dicho material caiga en malas manos. Es más, puede que dicho material sea descargado y compartido por muchísimas manos. Creo que vemos que no hay garantías con la persona que pide el "consejo", y la atacamos como un modo de defensa.

De paso, quiero llamar la atención sobre este link:

http://www.escuelamagica.com/

Este link aparece si escribes las palabras que escribiría cualquiera no interesado en este arte, y que busque "trucos gratis". Al pinchar, te envía a este foro y su tienda, y creo que es algo equívoco. Puede, Mariano, que sea una estrategia de publicidad, pero atrae a gente que no ama la magia. Lleva a un equívoco.

Digo esto porque creo que quieres saber las opiniones de tus usuarios, aunque no debería atreverme a decir nada sobre cómo trabajas, y cómo crees que es el mejor modo de dar a conocer la magia, pero creo que esta página no es lo más adecuado. No dice nada explícito, pero atrae a curiosos demasiado fácilmente. Y son esos curiosos los que nos asustan tanto.

----------


## letang

Pues si dudáis de la otra persona, pues no se recomienda nada y tampoco se insulta, se queda uno callado y listo.

Lo que habla Mariano es de la humillación y los mensajes "sobrados".

Si no apetece recomendarle a alguien el Canuto porque crees que puede caer en malas manos, pues uno se queda callado y listo.
Eso sí, si otro lo recomienda, pues ya será cosa de él.
Aquí es donde viene ese "exceso de recomendaciones" que se ha comentado ya otras veces, que desde que alguien pregunta, se le dan todos los libros o referencias donde se encuentra todo lo que piden.
Pero vuelve a salir lo que dice Mariano: ¿Qué perfil tiene que tener esa persona para que _sea digno_ de que le recomendemos un libro?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yo suelo mirarme las presentaciones, porque al principio, más de una vez me he dejado llevar. Como bien dices tu

" ni ME habia terminado el Canuto ni HABIA pisado un escenario en su vida, pero como ven que "los importantes" lo hacen, pues echaba un par de frases "no son trucos, son juegos" 

Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Pero no quiero que te quedes con esto. Una observación. En Dama yo no veo este tipo de post ni este tipo de ataques... y estamos los mismos.

Creo que esa actitud tan diferente es sólo debida a la única palabra que hay que introducir para entrar. Es un filtro "facil" pero "quitaproblemas"

Creo que debería aplicarse algo así, ya sea con una presentación o ya sea con algo similar a Dama. Por experiencia en otros foros, la "carta de presentación" acompañada por una autorización del moderador más unas advertencias (Oye, acuerdate que debes hablar así, fijate en este post y depsues haz esto) sería más que suficiente.

Sobre 
"¿Qué perfil tiene que tener esa persona para que sea digno de que le recomendemos un libro?"

Debe de ser una persona motivada a aprender. Motivada a querer la magia, sea cual sea su nivel actual o su dispocición a la magia. Lo único que interesa es que las personas que "buscan el truco del momento" se queden fuera.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Que vengan de manos de un profesional que tema por el pan que se echa a la boca todavía sería comprensible, pero el caso es que esos ataques muchas veces vienen de chavalines que ni se han terminado el Canuto ni han pisado un escenario en su vida, pero como ven que "los importantes" lo hacen, pues echan un par de frases "no son trucos, son juegos" "estás destrozando la magia" o alguna de esas frases hechas con las que saben que van a quedar bien y, si pueden, alguna pullita también.
> 
> Esos mismo que cada dos por tres ven el apocalipsis en una página que revela secretos (Cómo las habrán encontrado, oh wait...) y proclaman revoluciones "entre todos podemos pararlo", "podemos mandarle emails a ese webmaster, que es un impresentable" "podemos denunciarlo al tribunal de Bruselas y pedir cadena perpetua para él".
> 
> De hecho, los profesionales nunca pierden el tiempo ni se preocupan de estas cosas, porque saben lo que hay y saben que eso no es tan preocupante como muchos lo pintan.
> (...)
> ¿Y no recuerdas unos cuantos casos en los que un forero se registra, se presenta, accede a una sección, hace una pregunta, y como el mensaje de presentación no cuenta en su contador de mensajes, se le recrimina directamente? Como aparece un solo mensaje la gente dice "es tu primer mensaje y ya estás preguntando esto...", "primero preséntate en la sección correspondiente..."


Esa es otra.

No me considero excesivamente pullero en el sentido de entrar en cada post en que se pide algo, como el que menciona Mariano. No lo soy (creo), porque odio tal cantidad de consejos de los nuevos que se han aprendido la recomendación de leer, practicar, y "no son trucos, son juegos"... Y yo soy nuevo. Pero creo que mi actitud en el foro no ha sido esa, aunque caigan veces que suelte mi comentario, como en el post que borraste mis dos aportaciones sin aporte.

Yo creo que es lo de siempre. Unos dicen que se les falta el respeto por los mayores, otros por los nuevos... Y es una falta de respeto de todos con todos... ¡Cuántas veces alguien que recriminó lo de los pdf's dice lo de "merece la pena tenerlo en original, jeje"! Y llevaba 2 años en el foro, recriminando a otros...

Propongo respeto para que los nuevos respeten a los viejos, los viejos a los nuevos, y etc. Y falta de respeto y consideración de los nuevos con los viejos que no les traten debidamente, y de los viejos con los nuevos que vean que no es un usuario correcto. Dejo de proponerlo porque este foro tiene ya sus normas instauradas y no soy quien para decir lo que hemos de hacer.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Es que no se trata de contraseñas de acceso o de debates éticos, ese tema que ya lo discutimos mil veces lo podemos dejar para otra ocasión. 

La pregunta más sencilla y el meollo de todo el asunto es:

Alguien está preguntando algo y tu como mago no quieres responder, hasta  ahí todo bien y comprensible. Lo que para mi no está bien es la otra reacción, la de entrar al post a humillar, descalificar y en definitiva hacer sentir mal a esa persona. ¿es eso necesario?

¿Porque no tenemos memoria de como empezamos y como nos hubiese  gustado que nos tratasen?

Respecto a buscar información sobre un tema en internet mi postura es que si alguien demuestra interés suficiente como para buscar magia en google y segundo paso importante, investigar .. leer etc.  para mi ya califica como alguien que por lo menos tiene derecho a hacer preguntas. Dependiendo del tipo de preguntas yo le responderé o no, pero nunca le faltaré el respeto.

¿Antes cuando alguien le interesaba la magia ( hace 20 años) no era suficiente con buscar en las paginas amarillas la palabra "magia" para encontrar todo lo necesario para aprender? ¿Que es lo que cambia ahora con internet? Para mi nada, hay que dejar de preocuparnos tanto por el famoso "secretismo". 

Para mi la magia no tiene nada que ver con "secretos". El verdadero secreto de la magia esta completamente a salvo y yo creo que es por este motivo que los grandes de verdad ni siquiera se preocupan cuando por la tele en un especial se desvelan "trucos" porque al otro día ese mago te hace ese mismo efecto y te sorprende y te ilusiona aun más.

----------


## rafa cama

Aunque puede que ya lo haya dicho en otras partes, si me lo permitís, daré mi opinión:

Es preferible que 10 personas que no tengan verdadero interés obtengan información que no se merecen (aunque habría que ver a juicio de quién) a que 1 sólo que tenga verdadero interés se quede a dos velas.

Y por supuesto, el respeto ante todo y hacia todos.

Saludines.

----------


## Patito

Con respecto al hilo que comenta Mariano, yo lo he visto, y podría haberle contestado con varios vídeos donde se hace este efecto. Pero no lo he hecho. Y no lo he hecho porque he tenido mis dudas de si el chaval quería realmente aprender el efecto, o quería el nombre del vídeo para bajárselo del e_mule y así "saber cómo se hace"...

Estoy de acuerdo con Mariano, y creo que la mejor solución no es tirarse a la yugular (sí, también entono el mea culpa), sino mantener silencio, o contestarle amablemente que se lea las normas, y dejarle claro lo que se permite y lo que no en este foro.
Sí, hay veces que te pilla con el cable cruzado y sueltas una de burradas que no veas, a mí me ha pasado, pero también ha habido muchas que me he callado y me he mordido la lengua...

Un saludo!

----------


## DrkHrs

El problema, tal y como yo lo entiendo, no está en facilitar o no información, sino en las respuestas que se dan al que la solicita. ¿Crees que esa persona no merece saber el nombre de un libro, video, efecto...? Vale, estás en tu derecho, pero ¿Realmente es necesario que realices una respuesta BORDE en ese hilo? ¿No es mas facil que, simplemente, no respondas? Y cuando digo respuesta borde me refiero a respuestas que si te las dieran a ti mismo te mosquearían.

Francamente creo que esas respuestas se han convertido en una especie de juego. Una especie de "caza del novato", pero, sinceramente, maldita la gracia. 

Saludos

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Alguien está preguntando algo y tu como mago no quieres responder, hasta  ahí todo bien y comprensible. Lo que para mi no está bien es la otra reacción, la de entrar al post a humillar, descalificar y en definitiva hacer sentir mal a esa persona. ¿es eso necesario?


Incluso podría añadir algo más.

Entro en el foro casi todos los días y leo todos los post nuevos, pero no tengo el tiempo que quisiera para escribir por varios motivos. Primero porque duermo poco (ya nos va dejando el niño un poco más de margen). Segundo porque tengo un atasco de trabajo considerable. Y tercero porque muchas veces se me quitan las ganas de escribir cuando veo las contestaciones a las que os referís. Otro tanto de veces se me quitan las ganas de escribir cuando veo que el tipo de hilo que se ha abierto es para plantear, a mi juicio, algo carente de sentido. Pero hay veces en las que ante preguntas de alguien nuevo en el foro que busca un camino para encontrar información, y si es inteligente para aprender, no contesto  si puedo ayudarle porque intuyo que alguien cargará las tintas contra mí por haber facilitado esa información. Y no es que le tenga miedo a nadie, estaría bueno a estas alturas de mi vida, es símplemente que si tengo poco tiempo para leer y escribir en el foro lo que menos me apetece es liarme en una discusión absurda que sólo consiga que siga perdiendo mi tiempo.

Y todo lo digo desde el punto de vista de un principiante, que es lo que soy, al que tampoco le gustaría que le soltasen una fresca del tipo que se comenta.

----------


## Ro-Mago

Hola, yo no llevo ni un mes registrado en este foro, sólo llevo un mensaje publicado, sin contar el de presentación. 
Todos los días me conecto al foro, y leo todos los mensajes nuevos, las opiniones de los usuarios más veteranos, las preguntas de los nuevos y de los viejos. Busco información sobre temas que me interesan, y leo mucho. Pero no escribo, por que en la mayoría de los casos, no tengo ese nivel para recomendar que cambie de final de tal juego, o que mejor se compre tal libro, yo tengo en mi poder un par de libros, que poco a poco voy estudiando, hago los cursos que van saliendo en mi ciudad, y voy aprendiendo a mi ritmo. Conozco las técnicas, pero no me veo capacitado para opinar en ciertas cosas, por respeto a los viejos usuarios, y por no decir algo que no deba decir.
Yo comprendo que algunos usuarios se cansen de tener que contestar todos los dias las mismas cosas, incluso yo a veces me canso de ver que cada uno que entra pregunta lo mismo, pero como ya se ha dicho el que no quiera opinar que no opine, pero que no critique. Yo he visto criticas constructivas en este foro, que me han ayudado a mi en ciertas técnicas. Pero he de reconocer que también he visto algunas destructivas, y he visto como algun usuario  se ha sentido dolido. 
Yo me alegré mucho al encontrar este foro, gracias a él descubrí el Canuto, me lo compre y lo estudio, y veo que hay gente por toda españa que comparte mi mismo hobby. 
Bueno, no me enrollo más, solo decir que en mi humilde opinión el foro se tiene que edificar bajo el respeto de unos a otros. Y que gracias al foro, mucha gente como yo tiene la ilusión de seguir aprendiendo en la magia, y sabe que tiene un montón de gente dispuesta a ayudarle cuando tenga un problema, y a recomendarle lo mejor en cada caso.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mi juicio todos los puntos que comentáis son defendibles, desde el respeto que merecen los nuvos hasta el hartazgo de los veteranos.

A mi juicio, uno de los motivos por los cuales ocurre esto es la falta de moderación. No digo de moderadores, sino de moderación. En muchas coasiones los moderadores estamos muy atados y no podemos cortar desde el principio las intervenciones en mal tono de los hilos. Y sí, también entramos a ese barroe n ocasiones, no seré yo el que lo niegue. En ocasiones la broma y la irinía son tomadas por borderías. Evidentemente nadie recién llegado nos conoce y tiene parámetros apra pillar los matices. En cualquier caso no es excusa para los casos en lso que entramos a saco.

Sigo creyendo que es necesario que los moderadores tengan posibildiad de cortar estas situaciones desde el principio, independientemente de si es su subforo o no. Ante una pregunta de esas que son candidatas a recibir bombardeos, lo mejor es una rápida intervención del moderador y, en caso de que no se llegue de inmediato, poder limpiar el hilo en cuanto se vea.

----------


## ignoto

Lo que es un fastidio es cuando escribes:
"Por favor, que nadie responda a este hilo hasta que se resuelva...lo que sea."

Y, casi enseguida, aparecen dos mensajes diciendo:
"Ignoto tiene razón, lo mejor es no responder."

O tres enviando a quien sea a pasturar por el subforo de normas y reglas de etiqueta y haciendo caso omiso del moderador malvado y aterrador.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Yo quería hacer dos momentarios:

1.- Lo que hacen los veteranos da ejemplo a los novatos. Si un novato ve que, al más mínimo fallo -tipo no presentarse, decir truco, pedir información de una manera vehemente-, hay veteranos que se tiran a la yugular (sí, ya sé que todos podemos tener un día malo), cuando lleva 30 mensajes ya se ha convertido en un guardián de la ortodoxia, más ferreo que esos veteranos a los que quiere emular. Es lo que pasa en los totalitarismos y en los grupos intransigentes: El recién llegado quiere integrarse y demostrar su fidelidad siendo más agresivo que los que llevan más tiempo. En resumen: LO QUE HACEN LOS VETERANOS, LO COPIAN LOS NOVATOS MAGNIFICADO

2.- Lo segundo es en referencia a esos arcanos secretos de la Magia que se pueden revelar si caen en malas manos. Me suena muy elitista. Del estilo de "el pueblo no está preparado para estas revelaciones" Yo creo que la Magia es un arte en el que, con la base de una trampa, se crea una ilusión muy bella. Lo difícil no es conocer el truco, lo difícil es hacer que éste se convierta en magia. En otras palabras, ¿Por qué hay tanto miedo de que se revelen los juegos?¿No os ha pasado que teneis la casa llena de libros de magia y luego sólo trabajais unos cuántos juegos? Si alguien no tiene el suficiente interés por la magia, conocerá el secreto y dirá: ¡Pues muy bién! Y no le dedicará más tiempo. Para esto hace falta constancia y trabajo. La mayoría de los que entran para cazar trucos se aburren y abandonan el foro en menos de un mes (¡ni un mes se dedican a cotillear antes de aburrirse!) Por eso, y en resumen, NO CREO QUE CONOCER ALGUNOS SECRETOS DE LA MAGIA LA DESTRUYA. Muy al contrario, nos obliga a pensar y explorar nuevos caminos. Lo que es muy conocido (Tipo FP), debería ser replanteado para dar a la Magia otra vuelta de tuerca.

He dicho

PD: La mejor respuesta a los ataques a los nuevos es la que da Eldavy: ¿Es aquí donde dan las porras y los pitos? Buenísimo

----------


## shark

Yo, como uno de los que salta a la yugular con más facilidad (mea culpa) , no voy a defender mi postura , solo apuntaré que un texto en el foro no expresa el tono de un mensaje, y en ese caso mi intención no era ofender ,ni mucho menos. Los que me conoceis en persona sabeis que disto mucho de ser un tio desagradable (y guapo).

De todas maneras si mariano pide que en vez de chotearnos de algunos posts (que sigo pensando que es lo que se merecen) la respuesta sea la indiferencia, pues a mi me vale (me costará, pero me vale).

pd1: mis disculpas personales a mariano, lo último que quiero es que te pilles un cabreo por mis posts.
pd2: para mi letang, siempre será un caballero de brillante armadura  (no te sentaría mal la coña no?) 8-)

----------


## eldavy

Aprovechando que me citan por ahí arriba, doy mi opinión.

Le he mandado un privado a Mariano exponiendo mi opinión, y me ha pedido que lo publicara.

La coña de los pitos y las gorras (aunque porras también valdría  :Lol: ) viene por la gente que hace de "policías" del foro sin que nadie se lo haya pedido. Me alegra que haya alguien que lo haya sabido interpretar.
En España le das a un tío una gorra y un pito, y tendrá a la gente haciendo lo que él quiera.
Creo que habiendo moderadores deben de ser ellos los únicos que aperciban a los usuarios; si alguien encuentra algo "irregular", debería informar a un moderador en vez de ponerse la gorra y tocar el pito, ya que a lo que nos lleva es a que los hilos con preguntas recurrentes se llenen con reproches igual de recurrentes. Creo que la ayuda la moderación que pidió Némesis se puede malinterpretar en el sentido de que hay carta blanca.
Si hay un problema de moderación como indica O'Malley y que además es patente, habría que buscar una solución o ya sabemos la deriva que va tomando el foro.

Haciendo la misma separación que DrMornau, tenemos otra categoría de concurso, los "guardianes de secretos milenarios".
Vamos a ver, este foro pertenece a una tienda, tiene enlaces a ella y todo el mundo puede acceder, de modo que más a mano no se pueden tener los tan codiciados secretos. Eso sí, hay que pagar por ellos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## popt

Os dejo mi humilde opinión, aunque intentaré sintetizarlo porque creo que estamos hablando de varias cosas:

 :Arrow:  Respeto

Por alguna razón cuando entra alguien en el foro no se le concede el mismo respeto que cuando nos presentan a alguien en persona.

Creo que Shark a acertado explicando el problema del medio escrito, no estás oyendo el tono en que la otra persona se está expresando.  Deberíamos tener más cuidado, una cosa es el lenguaje hablado, donde las palabras se las lleva el viento, y otro medio es el escrito, donde todo tiene mucho más peso.

El problema de todas formas no es el no poder ver la cara del que escribe el mensaje, eso no tiene arreglo (a no ser que se ponga una foto en cada mensaje).  Lo que hay que intentar es releer el mensaje y ver si de verdad tiene el tono que estamos dando.  Yo muchas veces he tenido que escribir un segundo mensaje disculpándome por parecer borde cuando en realidad lo que pasaba es que había escrito con prisas.

Supongo que todos hemos pecado alguna vez de "tirarnos a la yugular", creo que hay también situaciones en las que se puede comprender este comportamiento, luego dejo mi opinión sobre esto.

El resumen de todas formas es sencillo: si no puedes decir nada constructivo, mejor no digas nada.


 :Arrow:  El camino en la magia

Partiendo del primer punto, sin perder nunca el respeto hacia otra persona, sea quien sea la persona.

Aquí Mariano, no estoy deacuerdo contigo, pero entiendo que es un punto muy subjetivo así que intentaré expresar mi opinión lo mejor que pueda.

Crecer como mago es complicado, llegas a muchísimos puntos muertos, al principio se avanza rápido y luego va costando cada vez más.  En este camino es muy sencillo llegar a un punto donde se decida no avanzar más, donde se crea que no merece la pena, pudiéndo quedarse la gente en meros "truqueros".  O puede ocurrir también que alguien lea mucho pero luego valore el esfuerzo que conlleva ponerlo en práctica y se quede en un miromago.

Llegar a ser algo decente cuesta.

Por otro lado siempre se ha dicho que cuanto más cuesta conseguir algo más lo valoras.  Siempre se dice que hace años, cuando alguien conseguía un nuevo libro lo exprimía al máximo, por lo que le había costado conseguirlo.  Yo creo que esto es cierto.

Si alguien llega aquí, habiéndo buscado en Google, y pregunta por un cambio de billete no creo que haya que ponérselo fácil.  Entiéndase fácil a decirle dónde encontrar ese juego.  Desde luego no se le debe perder el respeto como decía antes, pero no creo que la solución sea remitirle a un libro.

Por el contrario, si esa misma persona llega, se presenta, comenta que no tiene ni idea pero que se quiere iniciar, que le ha llamado la atención un juego en el que un billete cambia de valor... entonces estaría bien remitirle a libros de iniciación (o a los posts permanentes), o ir dándole pistas de por dónde empezar.  Si sigue, ya preguntará en otro momento por el billete.

De estas dos formas de respuesta, con la primera habrá aprendido un truco (o a las mejores se leerá un libro que puede no ser precisamente para principiantes).  Probablemente lleve un mal camino aprendiendo magia, un camino que no cuesta tanto como hacer las cosas bien pero que por contra tiene luego una gran barrera para tomar un buen camino.  Seguramente esa persona aprenda unos cuantos trucos y ahí se quede.

Respondiendo de la segunda forma, igual lo deja, igual sigue, pero estará yendo por buen camino.

Un último matiz de este punto.  En el camino como mago te llevas muchos golpes hasta que ves lo complicado que es hacer magia de verdad.  Una cosa es ser amable, otra cosa dejar las cosas claras.  Yo veo bien mensajes del tipo:

"Hola, bienvenido, por favor presentate primero, lee las reglas, y lee los posts permantes.   Esto no es un foro para desvelar trucos sino para aprender magia."

Por un lado se es amable, por otro se es claro.  Como decía, no me vale que la persona se haya currado buscar en google, entrar en el foro, registrarse, usar el buscador y preguntar.  Aun habiendo hecho esto este no es un foro de truqueros (o eso pienso), todavía le queda bastante que currar antes de decirle en qué libro está ese juego...


 :Arrow:  Temas molestos recurrentes

Ahora, otra cosa es que muchas veces las respuestas recurrentes cansan...

- Pedir a la gente que se presente
- Que lean los posts permantentes
- Que usen el buscador
- Temas repetidos n veces (donde n cada vez tiende más a infinito...)

Además lo que pasa es que los nuevos no saben que ya se ha hablado de estos temas infinidad de veces, así que responden... luego entra un moderador con su intención de borrar el mensaje o cerrarlo, pero ya tiene 10 respuestas, alguna con contenido y no se puede borrar tal cual.

¿Qué hacer en estos casos? Ni idea, yo por mi parte ya no respondo a estos posts.  Otra solución es remitir al buscador, pero también pasa lo que dice Ignoto, se pide que nadie responda que ya se ha hablado pero entra uno al que le da exáctamente igual eso y deja su respuesta...

Aquí no hay soluciones globales, depende de que todos usemos el foro correctamente... y sinceramente puede que muchos lo estén haciendo, otros cuantos lo hagan a partir de cierto momento pero está claro que nunca lo hará todo el mundo.

Así que ante algo que no tiene solución, lo mejor es no buscarla.

De todas formas, solucionado el tema del respeto estos problemas son menores.



 :Arrow:  Ayuda a los moderadores

Hay que distinguir entre ayudar a moderar o ayudar a una persona.

Si alguien quiere ayudar a moderar, por ejemplo cree que un tema debería estar en otra sección, o que habría que cerrar algun hilo, o que alguien merece ser amonestado... no debe hablar estos temas en el foro, sino remitirse al moderador del subforo en que se encuentre enviándole un mensaje privado.

Ahora, si alguien quiere ayudar a una persona, a que use el buscador, o que lea cierto hilo, o que se presente, o... perfecto, así nos ayudamos entre todos.  Pero sin perder el respeto.



 :Arrow:  Mensajes que desvirtúan

A veces un tema se acaba desviando, es normal, si véis algun hilo así mandad un mensaje a un moderador para que se encargue de separarlo en varios mensajes.  Esto no tiene solución, las charlas suelen cambiar de tema, es algo normal en cualquier conversación.

Por otro lado hay mensajes que desvirtúan.  Unos usuarios tienen más tendencia que otros, muchos son veteranos y otros muchos nuevos que siguen las gracias a los veteranos.  Otros mensajes desvirtúan y son irrespetuosos.  Otros son burlas, pero como decía antes esto es un medio escrito, si se burla de tí alguien a quien no conoces no sienta igual de bien...

Sobre los mensajes que desvirtúan... yo lo doy por imposible, ya se encargará algún moderador de borrarlos (o mandadles un mensaje si creéis que un hilo tiene mensajes que no vienen a cuento).  Pasará lo de siempre, los que se den por aludidos prometerán no volver a hacerlo... y volverán.  Así que creo que es otro de los temas que no tienen solución.


Ya dejo este larguíiiiiisimo relato, con una última cosilla:

Es imposible tener un foro perfecto, donde los nuevos hagan todo bien (presentándose, buscando, ...) donde no haya hilos que se desvirtúen, donde no se pregunten temas ya tratados...  Ahora, hay que poner prioridades a lo que queremos corregir una vez asumida esta imperfección y desde luego la más importante es que no se pierda el respeto, creo que en esto todos coincidimos con Mariano.

No va a haber una gran solución que lo arregle, todo depende de cada uno, de hacer un esfuerzo personal para que el foro sea como nos gustaría.  Yo por mi parte haré el esfuerzo (y se que últimamente estoy especialmente borde...).  Pero que cada uno haga lo que crea conveniente.

Al que se haya leído toda la parrafada le invito a unas cañas...  :Smile1: 

Saludos.

----------


## magomago

popt desde que me ayudaste con lo de la tarjeta de debito eres mi ídolo.

Podría escribir lo mismo , pero no mas claro . Creo que has escrito problemas y soluciones de una forma acertada y coincido contigo en el 99%.(Si no en el 100%).

Asi que ... venga unas cañas.

----------


## BusyMan

> Al que se haya leído toda la parrafada le invito a unas cañas...


Como tengas que invitarme a todo lo que me debes... Por mi parte muy bien leído y, por tu parte, que es la que tiene mérito, muy bien escrito.





> Creo que Shark a acertado explicando el problema del medio escrito, no estás oyendo el tono en que la otra persona se está expresando.  Deberíamos tener más cuidado, una cosa es el lenguaje hablado, donde las palabras se las lleva el viento, y otro medio es el escrito, donde todo tiene mucho más peso.


Precisamente por eso quien más tiene que tener cuidado es quien escribe. También el que lee, pero sobre todo el que escribe.





> Por otro lado siempre se ha dicho que cuanto más cuesta conseguir algo más lo valoras.  Siempre se dice que hace años, cuando alguien conseguía un nuevo libro lo exprimía al máximo, por lo que le había costado conseguirlo.  Yo creo que esto es cierto.


Desde luego decir que lo de hace 20 años de buscar en las páginas amarillas y encontrarte, de casualidad, el teléfono de una única asociación  es igual que lo de ahora tiene tan pocos pies como cabeza.
Ni es igual la gente ni es igual el medio. Ahora lo complicado es no encontrarte magia, lo difícil es no enterarte de cómo se hace, lo raro es que seas de los que se conforman y disfrutan con ver magia.





> Si alguien llega aquí, habiéndo buscado en Google, y pregunta por un cambio de billete no creo que haya que ponérselo fácil.  Entiéndase fácil a decirle dónde encontrar ese juego.  Desde luego no se le debe perder el respeto como decía antes, pero no creo que la solución sea remitirle a un libro.


Si tú lo has conseguido sin esfuerzo ¿cómo vas a dar importancia a regalarlo sin motivo?

----------


## Voidmain

Por desgracia resulta difícil reprimir los sermones cuando la misma pregunta está formulada sin ningún tipo de cuidado ni respeto hacia las normas del foro, por no hablar de la gramática mas elemental.
Si esas personas no demuestran un mínimo de decoro a la hora de exponer sus ideas, ¿como se puede esperar una respuesta amable?.
Muchos de hecho, directamente demandan respuesta, y cualquier consejo se tacha de bordería aunque haya sido realizado con cortesía.

Igual me he formado una visión eltista de la magia, pero creo que se trata de una materia que requiere estudio e interés. Y gran parte de los que hacen esas preguntas demuestran que no han leido un libro en su vida, y no saben lo que significa la palabra "esfuerzo". Puede que sea excesivo juzgar a alguien a través de una sola pregunta... pero por favor, hay casos evidentes. Leches, que hay gente que hasta pide "tutoriales", término propio de un asiduo truquero a youtube.

Sea como sea, aunque hay posts en los que las respuestas se han salido de tono, creo que es beneficioso cierto grado de severidad. Como bien decían por arriba, si vamos regalando la información, esa gente no valorará en absoluto lo que obtenga. Y más en una disciplina como la magia, en la que es MUY fácil perder el norte.

Si con una respuesta seca (que no borde), alguien se ofende y decide dejar de hacer magia (o trucos), entonces no creo que tenga verdadero interés por ella. Ese tipo de respuestas te obligan a reflexionar sobre la concepción que tienes de este arte, lo cual a parte de sano es necesario. Y más hoy en día, donde lo que prima es la obtención inmediata y a corto plazo de los caprichos.

¿Que habría que morderse la lengua un poquito más? Por supuesto.
Puede que una solución sea crear un mensaje estandar con sugerencias y links a otros posts, con el que responder a esta gente. El primero que lea el post responde con ese mensaje, y tema zanjado. Sobre el papel suena bien, aunque no creo que fuese sencillo llevarlo a cabo.

Vamos, que esta es mi opinión. Espero haberla expresado sin ambigüedades ni equívocos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Para mi el tema principal es la educación y el respeto. Aquí no estamos debatiendo sobre si esta bien o no revelar secretos en un foro abierto. Este tema ya fue largamente debatido y ademas creo que es un tema suficientemente moderado en este foro. Por ejemplo si un profano entra al foro dudo mucho que saque de aquí como se hace tal o cual juego ya que nadie se lo va a decir.

Lo se esta debatiendo son esos otros casos de cuando alguien pregunta con interés y de buenas maneras como es el caso que expongo en el primer post no veo motivo ni justificación para responder de forma borde o de humillarlo. Repito que no hace falta contestarle si no creemos que sea correcto, pero creo que es importante no entrar a un hilo solo para hacer sentir mal a alguien.

Si quieren mas adelante abrimos otro tema ( o continuamos con alguno de los 20 o 30 temas ya abiertos ) sobre la magia en internet y hasta que punto se deben proteger nuestros secretos y de que forma.

Pero si os creéis que por un segundo esto que se esta debatiendo en este hilo ( que vuelvo a repetir por si no quedo claro, es el hacer sentir mal a la gente nueva del foro con respuestas bordes) no pasa en otros foros donde no hay secretos os equivocáis.

Esta situación, la de gente que abusa de su poder, autoridad o conocimientos para humillar a otros no se da solo en la magia y no tiene que ver con los "secretos". Tiene que ver con otros factores psicológicos, y se da en todos los foros en los que he participado de cualquier tema.

Es este el tema central de la discusión.. por un lado quiero saber que opina el foro en general de este tema y por otro lado que surjan ideas para frenar esta tendencia.

----------


## ign

> Temas molestos recurrentes
> 
> Ahora, otra cosa es que muchas veces las respuestas recurrentes cansan...
> 
> - Pedir a la gente que se presente
> - Que lean los posts permantentes
> - Que usen el buscador
> - Temas repetidos n veces (donde n cada vez tiende más a infinito...)
> 
> ...


Unas cosas acerca de estos dos puntos que comenta *popt*:

Sobre el primer punto se me ocurre una tontería: si se abre un tema de algo que ya se ha tratado debería borrarse pero... ¿qué ocurre si entre las respuestas se encuentra algo con contenido?
Yo creo que podrían moverse las respuestas con contenido interesante al tema original, aunque éste lleve meses inactivo.
Al fin y al cabo, la finalidad del foro es la de tener las cosas bien organizadas para consultar dudas, ¿no?

¿Que la persona se registra y crea un nuevo tema sin molestarse en buscar? Se le remitiría educadamente a los temas ya tratados y tiempo después, se borraría el mensaje repetido.
Así evitaríamos los tropecientos mil posts que tratan de la baraja invisible, que recomiendan el canuto...

Con el segundo punto coincido. Sería más útil avisar al moderador del subforo correspondiente que intentar moderar uno mismo.
Así evitaríamos malos rollos entre los usuarios: el tema lo zanja el moderador y punto.

Y estas son mis pequeñas ideas que igual sirven para mejorar el foro...   :Oops:  

¡Un saludo!

----------


## letang

Mariano, si te interesa especialmente el tema, léete este artículo:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experim...el_de_Stanford

"El experimento de la cárcel de Stanford es un conocido estudio psicológico de la respuesta humana a la cautividad (...) y los efectos de los roles sociales impuestos en la conducta".

"En psicología se suele decir que el resultado del experimento apoya las teorías de la atribución situacional de la conducta en detrimento de la atribución disposicional. En otras palabras, se supone que fue la situación la que provocó la conducta de los participantes y no sus personalidades individuales."

----------


## popt

Mi opinión...

Este hilo no hace justicia al buen rollo que hay en el foro.

Se plantea que lo "habitual" es tratar mal a los nuevos, cuando últimamente se ha incorporado un montón de gente que se lo está pasando genial.

A veces la gente se ha pasado con los nuevos, pero siempre ha sido en situaciones que dejan claro que bien no se han leído las normas, o no han usado el buscador (y el tema del billete ya se había tratado, por cierto).  Así que la excusa de que esto se debe a un cierto comportamiento psicológico de posición de poder mediante la humillación a un tercero no me vale.  Además, si el problema es meramente psicológico o sociológico malamente podremos opinar los que no hemos estudiado estas carreras.

Creo que hay un mal hábito en la forma ciertas respuestas, que hay que corregir, entre todos.  Simplemente haciendo ver a la gente que puede hacer daño con sus respuestas.  No creo que nadie responda con la intención de dañar a otro sino por una mala costumbre de contestar sin pensar cómo se sentirá la persona aludida.



PD: Mariano, vuelve a leer el primer mensaje y no te enfades porque se hablen otros temas... había tantas preguntas en el aire sobre otras cosas que era complicado ver que te querías centrar en la humillación...

----------


## letang

popt, yo tampoco sé nada de psicología, pero el caso que comentaba Mariano de que unos abusan de su posición de poder y tal me hizo recordar este experimento.

Que no digo que justifique o sea la explicación a lo que se comenta, pero sí que creo que está relacionado.
Además Mariano ya ha comentado que es algo que ha visto en otros foros y en el comportamiento de la gente en general, y a lo mejor le interesa el experimento.  :Wink1:

----------


## popt

> popt, yo tampoco sé nada de psicología, pero el caso que comentaba Mariano de que unos abusan de su posición de poder y tal me hizo recordar este experimento.
> 
> Que no digo que justifique o sea la explicación a lo que se comenta, pero sí que creo que está relacionado.
> Además Mariano ya ha comentado que es algo que ha visto en otros foros y en el comportamiento de la gente en general, y a lo mejor le interesa el experimento.


No hombre, si no lo decía por tu respuesta.  Por cierto, me he leido el enlace que has dejado entero... había visto la película, inspirada en la novela, inspirada en el expertimento :P.  Está muy bien.

----------


## morfeostar

Madre mías que "jartá" de leer...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Y me atrevo a dar mi opinión.

Conozco este foro desde hace un año, más o menos. Os leo a todos todos los días. No participo mucho, porque en la mayoría de ocasiones no tengo mucho que aportar, ya que hay gente muchísimo más preparada en estos aspectos que yo que contesta y bien, además. Así que mi función de momento en el foro, es aprender, aprender, leer, leer y conocer, conocer.
Desgraciadamente, no dispongo de mucho tiempo para poder conocer personalmente a la maravillosa gente que campa por el foro (ya me gustaría), pero espero tener suficiente tiempo para poder dedicarlo a todos vosotros. Evidentemente he leido esos post en los que la ironía y el sarcasmo eran interpretados (en mayor o menor medida y con mayor o menor razón) como ofensas y faltas de educación y respeto. Yo tan sólo publico un mensaje si realmente creo que puedo aportar algo útil. Redundar en lo expuesto por otros es papel mojado. El error no es que a alguien se le explique, con más o menos ironía, cómo se hacen las cosas (que en mi opinión se debe hacer). El error está en que muchos participan en esa ironía por distintas razones (saberse importante, util, o simplemente caer bien a los veteranos... y mil razones más como os podéis imaginar). Si alguien escribe un post de forma incorrecta, sele debe llamar la atención sobre cómo funciona el foro... a dónde debe recurrir... que use el buscador... que se lea los post fijos... Si se hace concierta ironía por hastío, quizás... pues si esa persona que ha preguntado se enfada, la persona que le ha contestado, le explica, se disculpa por la malinterpretación y punto. El problema viene cuando la molestia que ha sentido (por malinterpretación, quizás) la persona que pregunta es contestada a su vez por cientos de post alusivos, redundantes, y totalmente fuera de lugar. Ese es el problema grave.
Gente que está deseosa, por llegar a no sé qué numero de mensajes.. gente que quiere dar la nota.. gente que quiere el descuento... o simplemente gente que no se ha dado cuenta de la repercusión que estos mensajes tienen y de la inutilidad que tienen.

Si es cierto que en ocasiones noto cierto.... "elitismo" en ciertas contestaciones, pero es algo que en ocasiones y dado el carácter de este foro es, hasta cierto punto entendible. simplemente lo respeto, aunque en ocasiones no lo comparto.

No busco descuentos, ni llegar a un area secreta, ni nada por el estilo (treinta y pico mensajes y muchas compras a TiendaMagia en un año, avalan este hecho). Pero sí busco aprender. Conocer. Y eso es lo que encuentro en este foro.

Tan simple como eso.

Cada uno debe medirse... debe moderarse... debe conocerse.... 

A mi no me dieron ningún mal recibimiento en su día, por el simple y mero hecho de que las cosas se hacen bien. Yo leo, me informo, leo de nuevo, busco.... La gente tiene que entender que como se aprende es escuchando, no hablando. La gente que no entra con buen pie en el foro se la debe explicar cómo son las cosas... y la ironía es una cosa natural en este foro, y sin ella este foro no sería lo que es, porque las personas que lo forman no serían las mismas que yo lelvo un año leyendo y disfrutando.

Simplemente moderarnos para el mejor funcionamiento de nuestra fuente de opiniones, ayudas, información y aprendizaje.

Un abrazo a todos y seguid así.

----------


## susilin27

yo la verdad cuando entre en un principio me recibieron bien .
cuando escribi 3-4 post como mi cualidad gramatical es bastante escasa es decir no pongo los signos de puntuacion se me recrimino , se me puso en un post las faltas que cometia y luego si es cierto Mariano que note como que se reian de mi .Por ejemplo ignoto o'malley y creo tambien otro compi de nick shark creo se escribe asi.
Tambien tube muchos apoyos aca tambien hay gente muy buena.
Yo creo que cada uno da su opinion es su punto de vista, yo creo los puntos de vista no hay que criticarlos y cuanto menos mofarse de ellos.
De todas formas estoy contenta en este foro y doy las gracias a los moderadores y a ti mariano por no haberme baneado por mis faltas de puntuacion.

----------


## Némesis

La verdad es que suscribo casi todo lo dicho por todos. Yo sólo remarcaría dos cosas:

· El hecho de ser nuevo no justifica no haberse leído las normas.
· El hecho de saltarse una norma no justifica la humillación.

Más allá de eso, todo puede resolverse con consejos (que no digo que NO puedan ir acompañados de alguna colleja, amistosa) y buenas maneras. Pero me temo que eso depende del carácter, voluntad y educación de cada uno.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

Yo estoy deacuerdo con mariano. (En parte porque soy nuevo y esta norma me afecta   :Lol:  )

Pero lo que queria es, disculparme de verdad si he podido ofender a alguien en algún momento.

Salu2

----------


## popt

> Mi opinión...
> 
> Este hilo no hace justicia al buen rollo que hay en el foro.
> 
> Se plantea que lo "habitual" es tratar mal a los nuevos, cuando últimamente se ha incorporado un montón de gente que se lo está pasando genial.


Pues... respasando las respuestas que se han dado últimamente a los nuevos... tengo que rectificar lo que decía.

Lo que no hace justicia al buen rollo del foro son las respuestas de algunos energúmenos a la hora de tratar con nuevos que andan despistados...

Y lo triste es que no me refiero a los habituales del foro.  A veces Ignoto tiene un humor muy sarcástico, que se puede malentender.  O shark es duro dando su opinión (pero suele tener razón).  O yo mismo soy muy directo y parezco un borde.  Pero el problema es que hay gente que no diferencia una gracia, o una contestación seca, de un linchamiento público.

Una solución (por proponer cosas que no quede)

- Primera salida de tono: Amonestación
- Segund salida de tono: Ban

Un saludo.


PD: De todas formas creo que a la gente se la sudan estos comentarios e hilos por los que algunos nos preocupamos... no hay más que ver que esto (http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=16421) se escribía mientras comentábamos...

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Pues este es un ejemplo muy claro.. suponiendo que dudemos de las intenciones de esta persona o de que le corresponda estar en este foro o no etc.. ¿que necesidad hay de hacerle sentir mal riendose de el o atacandole?

Yo estoy de acuerdo en ponernos un poco mas duros en cuanto a las contestaciones bordes o fuera de lugar y creo que se debería usar el sistema de 1º aviso amonestación y 2º baneo.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Bien, puede que ese sistema disuada de muchos ataques directos. Pero habrá que ver bien si el mensaje en cuestión tiene un objetivo marcado de ofensa. O sea, que, por ejemplo, mi respuesta en el mensaje citado fue en un tono muy bueno, bromeando, y con consejo final incluido, así que no del todo vacío, y me gustaría saber qué se opina de ella, si me amonestaríais. Por ello creo que habrá que mirar bien si pretendéis instaurar esa norma, no sea que se amonesten cosas que no son de amonestar... ¿se me entiende? A veces no escribo ni hablo muy claro, la verdad.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Yo creo que la mejor forma de evitar estas situaciones es ponernos a pensar antes de escribir si lo que voy a escribir va a ayudar a algo en esa persona. Si realmente le estoy dando una mano con mi respuesta o si poniéndome en su lugar puede que mi respuesta no le aporte nada y además lo haga sentir mal.

Ante la duda creo que si no tienes intención de ayudar a la persona que esta haciendo la pregunta o contribuir al foro con tu respuesta, lo mejor es no decir nada.  

Se que hay gente que con buena intención ejerce de moderador diciéndole a los nuevos lo que se debe o no se debe hacer y eso lo único que genera son asperezas. Si de verdad se quiere ayudar y se ve un post o un hilo que a nuestro criterio tiene que ser moderado lo mejor es avisarle a algún moderador que ya se encargará el de resolver el conflicto.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Ejem, creo que con éso lo digo todo.

De todos modos, Gracias a todos los que se han disculpado, pero que sepan que no tienen que pedir disculpas, no soy reencoroso, Sólo con mi perra cuando se come mi comida y llego hambriento del curro.

jajaja.

un saludo y, a ver si cambiamos.

----------


## Prinz

Estoy de acuerdo en esto de no humillar a los nuevos pero, muchas veces, los nuevos se lo buscan.

A ver, cuando yo llegué a este foro lo primero que hice fue leer las normas detenidamente, más tarde me presente. Luego, al ser nuevo no sólo en el foro sino también en la magia, me dediqué a leer los post de los foreros "con experiencia" para ver como iba el tema. Lo que no se puede es llegar y decir:

"¿Cómo se hace este truco?" (Recalco que esto último es un ejemplo  :Wink1: ).

Yo creo que si alguien de 14 años (por aquel entonces 13) fue capaz de leerse las normas, de usar el buscador si tenía dudas, de escribir siempre que pueda aportar algo donde debe y escribir sin demasiadas faltas de ortografía (bueno, esto último es más bien porque cuando veo muchas faltas me duelen los ojos  :117: ) los demás también pueden... :Wink1:

----------


## Patito

Y qué haremos con Autis?... 


Hablando del tema del hilo: por mi parte, y lo escribo aquí para que conste, reconozco que mi forma de ser puede parecer a veces un poco brusca. Pero realmente siempre me ando riendo, hasta de mí mismo. Y ya que cuando escribo no tengo la oportunidad de utilizar bien la entonación, suelo adornar la frase con emoticonos de risa, sonrisa o algo parecido. Y por supuesto que cuando veo que alguien se ha ofendido con algo que he dicho, releo mi mensaje y doy una explicación, sea de disculpa o de ratificación.
Aún así, y pongo el ejemplo de lo que escribí en el blogdemagia sobre el fusilamiento del juego de Gea, si veo que la gente es reincidente en el mismo hilo (o sea, que tras haberle comentado que se lea las normas y todo eso, se pone chula), ahí sí que reconozco que a veces me pongo un poco animal, como también a veces no posteo la respuesta que ya había escrito. Mea culpa.

De todos modos, me parece bien la regla de amonestación - baneo, aunque supongo que habría que designar los límites, ya que creo que no todo está cortado con el mismo patrón.

Un saludo!

----------


## shark

A mi hace algun tiempo se me dio un toque a nivel amigo-moderador para que rebajara mi nivel de criticas-borderias-sorna. Y de hecho así fue, creo que ademas de bajar el tono mucho no, muuchisimo, deje de contestar en posts que me lo pedia la sangre. En algunos sangrantes no pude evitarlo. Y de muchos sigo sin arrepentirme, no voy a dejar de escribir en el foro, pero desde luego solo voy a escribir en lo que me interese de verdad. (Que nadie vea enfado aquí porque no lo hay)

----------


## ignoto

Cuando tienes poco tiempo para mirar los posts y ejercer de moderador y te encuentras con que alguien no se toma la molestia ni de mirar por encima los hilos ya abiertos antes de postear, te hierve la sangre.

Pero si encima postea una estupidez o algo claramente molesto, lo difícil es no responderle con malos modos.

Vuelvo a repetir que yo no me meto en foros especializados en juegos on-line ni cocina naturista. No entiendo por qué un profano entra en un foro de magia si no quiere aprender magia.

Me parece que es un comportamiento equivalente al de un troll y prefiero decírselo  de buenas a primeras utilizando la ironia...a veces. Otras soy mas directo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Alan, si te interesa debatir sobre la norma de la foto en el area secreta por favor crea un nuevo hilo en este mismo sub-foro y lo haremos encantados. En este hilo estamos intentando debatir sobre otro tema. 

Si no nos centramos y en cada hilo hablamos de cualquier cosa es muy dificil llegar a conclusiones productivas.

----------


## Salduba

Pues a mi lo que me jode es que mas del 50% de los post de mucha gente son solo para decir que use el buscador, que lea las normas, que escriba con minusculas, que no habra post antiguos, que no cambie de tema,etc...

Al final ningun post que sirva tecnicamente ni teoricamente.

Claro, si tienes la suerte de ser nuevo en el foro, crear un post sin que nadie te critique, sin que nadie te diga que uses el buscador, sin que nadie te diga que para que posteas en uno antiguo (porque has usado el buscador), sin que se te escape mayusculas, y si despues de esto lo consigues....puede venir alguien y cambiarte el post de sitio...y si aun asi sobrevives....llamalo magia, porque no tiene otro nombre.

Sinceramente, si alguien postea algo, aunque este dicho en otro sitio, se le contesta de una forma normal (con un link), porque si se le dice que use el buscador realmente estamos posteando un post que no sirve para nada.
Aunque la contestacion este en posts antiguos deberian generarse nuevos con el mismo tema, ya que las tecnicas, metodos etc..., cambian.
¿o es que la base de datos mysql tiene una capacidad de 500 registros?
No joder, en los foros se crean post y si hay nuevos la pagina se mantiene viva. 

Ultimamente,  abres un post, y si no es para criticar (que parece que todo el mundo sabe) no es para aconsejar (que muy pocos lo hacen).

Si se cree que un profano entra de listillo, se le contesta con una pregunta y ya esta, sabremos si realmente 'le interesa'.  Pero no le ponemos a parir, porque a lo mejor sabe mas que nosotros.

Un saludo

Y si, he usado el buscador, no he escrito mayusculas, y tambien es solo mi opinion. Para gustos los silks.

----------


## popt

Por favor, intentad manterner el hilo... he separado el hilo en dos para que podamos seguir comentando allí estos temas.

Por cierto, abro uno nuevo sobre el tema del buscador que me parece interesante.

Saludos.

----------


## iscariote

Evidentemente el foro está relacionado con una tienda de magia y no creo que Mariano esté dispuesto a reducir el acceso (tampoco tendría mucho sentido); así que yo creo que una buena medida sería hacer que la persona que se registre lea unas pequeñas normas (4 líneas) antes de registrarse. Quizá así evitaríamos, en parte, estos roces entre veteranos y nuevos. 

Por otro lado quiero decir que yo también he sentido vergüenza(no sé si llamarlo así) con las actitudes de sapiencia infinita de algunas personas del foro. TODOS tenemos algún mal día y podemos dar una mala contestación a alguien. El problema es que 1 persona hace un comentario irónico y los otros  3 (5 ó 20) le siguen. Es una forma de humillación pública y es lógico que la persona se sienta ofendida y mal; ya que lo único que recibe son mensajes confusos y para nada aclaratorios con su situación.

Yo rara vez escribo en hilos que no me suscitan algún interés, así que a ver si hacéis lo mismo. Por ejemplo veo los siguientes hilos
*barajas gastadas* / *¿Algún consejo para hacer abanicos?* etc
Ya sé de que van a tratar y casi seguro sé que están repetidos, así que no voy a entrar para lanzarle mensajes confusos a la persona: o le digo usa el buscador, o le pongo el enlace o *no* entro.

Un saludo

----------


## h0ax

Yo sigo diciendo que adpteis la medida del baneo temporal por mala conducta.
Es una medida extrema a mi parecer pero la considero adecuada.
Lo de las normas cuando te registre... es como el acuerdo de licencia al instalar un programa.
¿qn lo ha leido?

----------


## h0ax

me alegro, pero como ejemplo no me vales.
Tambien te has leido las reglas del foro   :Wink:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias a todos los que han participado en este hilo aportando ideas y opiniones. Creo que ya esta bastante claro en que todos coincidimos en que no hay motivos para responder mal, reirnos o faltar el respeto a nadie por mas que creamos que este no es el foro al que pertenecen o que no saben lo suficiente de magia como para merecer nuestras respuestas.

Terminaremos de discutir con los moderadores como implementar esta nueva norma y la agregaremos a al sección de normas de conducta. Gracias

----------

